# Building question pole barn



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

So over the past few weeks I had a 30x32 built and now that it's up we can see is not lined up with the house. It's a stand alone building roughly 30 ft behind current garage and supposed to be 25 ft off that side . The true measurement back is fine but the side is like 22'4"front to 23'7" so like 15" out of Cantor I think is the professional term. Its definitely noticeable to the eye! Is this something to throw a stink about ? My wife is not happy to say the least. What's everyone's thoughts


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you talk to the contractor yet?
And what did they say?


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

What does your roof look like is it metal or shingles. As long as it’s built square I would say you should be happy but if it’s a foot out of square. That’s a whole other issue. If your roof is metal look at your end piece it will show. Or go in and measure your diagonals/corner post to corner post both should be the same measurement. 

If there is enough room on side by the house. You could do a little flower bed you may be able to trick the eye that way as well. Just make the end that’s 22’4 23 ‘7 majority of people won’t be able to tell after that.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Does contract discuss being lined up to house??? If so you could make them rebuild , but expect crappy workmanship since they will be losing money


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

wave warrior said:


> Does contract discuss being lined up to house??? If so you could make them rebuild , but expect crappy workmanship since they will be losing money


Depends if house is out of square. They would say we build square. If the building is square tho not much to be said.

Could be a little of both. Hard telling.

Who ever set the post shoulda jet lined off the house. But depending on the angle the house was set at at the far end they would be 60 feet or so off house. It may have looked way worse how the pole barn would have looked compared to between the house and pole barn due to the angle coming off the house and staying true to it. Dunno.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Called the contractor last wed and after he started yelling at another guy he said he would call me back .. still waiting haha the roof is shingled and inside is maybe 2-3"max out which is no big deal . Only thing is on drawing in the 25ft number but nothing about being lined with house. I was a carpenter so for me not to worried it's all about keeping the wife happy and try not to disagree to much .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

3" is actually quite a bit.........


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

a2+b2=c2


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How about a photo to see what your wife is bitchin about? They seem to be more anal than men. Just my experience.

It the building not square or is the building not parallel to the other buildings?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

The building itself seems fine it's just not parallel to the rest .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

leadcorebean said:


> The building itself seems fine it's just not parallel to the rest .


Definitely something that should have been addressed from the start , I'd be pissed to , this would have been standard to be in alignment!!!!!!!


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> The building itself seems fine it's just not parallel to the rest .


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

the wife is right


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes I cant say shes wrong! The building went up in two days so it was hard to notice. They still need to pour the floor


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

If it’s that big of a deal build a little lean to roof over side of man door to front corner small open porch area etc. Problem gone. You will never be able to see it. Creates two different lines. Blocking the front view to back view. For all it matters anything you put off the front corner will create a different line . Etc. 

I really don’t think your going to get anything going back to the carpenter. Maybe he will throw up a little lean to roof if you cover materials?? That would solve your problem. Leave it open hang a few flower pots from post. Wife happy =you happy.Lifes good!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

leadcorebean said:


> The building itself seems fine it's just not parallel to the rest .


That would drive me nuts as well...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just got to move the tree in your yard to the right a few feet.....LOL. Hope they see the problem and can fix it for you.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Went out to pull a string line to get real numbers. Over the 32 feet I'm 16 inches out .


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> Went out to pull a string line to get real numbers. Over the 32 feet I'm 16 inches out .


Your decision is made for you. That is....negligent. (I'm assuming that your math is correct since you're a carpenter.)
I'd get on this ASAP before the concrete gets poured. Regardless of where the building is located, I wouldn't accept a building that far out of alignment.
Do NOT let them pour the concrete without first coming up with a solution.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Your building is likely built on 16" centers. Your building is 16" off.

Care to guess what likely happened?


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> Yes I cant say shes wrong! The building went up in two days so it was hard to notice. They still need to pour the floor


the builder never even tried to pull string lines to line with property its a rookie mistake


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

leadcorebean said:


> Went out to pull a string line to get real numbers. Over the 32 feet I'm 16 inches out .


Yuck


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Send the builder an email with your concerns stated in it. It’ll create a paper trail that can help you out later- if it goes that way


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

But the windows on the house look nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hold on to the money till your happy. nothing gets a contractors atension not being paid. pay him and he,s gone.let us know how this turns out.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got off phone with contractor he's not to happy but didn't say that I was wrong. When all the planning went down i put snow markers in the ground of where i wanted it and he referenced that. I said those were a rough placement not like I shot a laser . Concrete is in hold till he looks at it . The windows are the next I need to call the installer on


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

It’s built there is not much they could do short of tear it down. If they do that they may walk away and you have a pile of sticks.and there’s not much you can do about it because they never got paid. Unless it was in a written contract that was signed it’s your word against there word. I worked construction for years and you would crap at what some of the trades did for work. My boss expected nothing but the best that’s why he and his boy built my building wasn’t cheap by no means but done right.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

That's a long way to be off.

What is the dollar amount off the build that your wife will be happy with? If that conversation hasn't happened yet it probably should


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

here's the POV from a 55 years in the business contractor ... you'll spend more $$$ than it's worth and might not get a resolution that you're hoping for ... even if you do, collecting can cost more than you get ... lawyers will usually want paid up front for this kind of thing because they know how futile the chase can be ... if you paid him already, good luck ... If you owe him a minimal amount he won't care ... if there were no APPROVED plans, good luck ... if they weren't approved by some sort of building dept., good luck ... even if they were approved and builder screwed up, building dept. might not care enough, if it's built to specs / code is all they care about, out of sq. isn't good but might not be a violation they'll worry much about ... if the layout for the building wasn't done by a licensed surveyor, good luck ... it's really tough to prove any of this stuff in court w/o lots of backup documentation, if anyone short cut anything, it could come back to bite you in the A$$ ... if you can live w/the building, see if you can get a few bucks from contractor to let it go but it might not be worth the aggravation to get nothing ... not trying to piss in your Wheaties, just 50+ years of experience, only the lawyers will make out ...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> That's a long way to be off.
> 
> What is the dollar amount off the build that your wife will be happy with? If that conversation hasn't happened yet it probably should[/QUO


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Assuming I understand the situation correctly, the building is in the "wrong" spot AND is 16 inches out square.
If that's the case, I offer the following thoughts:
1) The building location is in fact a "your word against his" situation and without any plans or something in writing to the contrary, this is a weak position for the OP.
2) However, if the building is out of square that much, that's a different matter entirely and the OP has a very strong case....assuming he didn't give the builder plans showing something 16" out of square. If this is the case, the builder is professionally negligent and the OP will likely prevail in any type of legal battle that may take place.....not that he should want this to happen.
If the latter is the case, the builder is probably also on the hook for either removing the building or paying for its removal.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's feedback well see what happens from here . It would be nice if he could just pour new columns and slide the building 8 inches each way with new brackets . All prints went thru the building dept and board of reviews. Right now I still hold the cards ! I've basically only paid for materials.. still a rather large amount left. At this point she wants it fixed even if he walked it still needs to be fixed ! Maybe get homes on homes


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

On a totally different note that has nothing to do with the contractor, what size garage doors did you use on your new building?
I take it that storing your boat in the new garage was the primary purpose of this build?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

leadcorebean said:


> I appreciate everyone's feedback well see what happens from here . It would be nice if he could just pour new columns and slide the building 8 inches each way with new brackets . All prints went thru the building dept and board of reviews. Right now I still hold the cards ! I've basically only paid for materials.. still a rather large amount left. At this point she wants it fixed even if he walked it still needs to be fixed ! Maybe get homes on homes


The builder will NOT want to litigate b/c doing so would tell the world that he once built a 32 foot building 16 inches out of square.
That's.....not good for business.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

The red line shows what direction the building is out . These plans were submitted to the city and approved . Not making it right might be bad for business also ! 12x9 on the doors .. I could have gone 8 but it would be tight on motor if I didnt put the jackplate down .


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

It seems behind every 12 foot wide garage door sits a boat and a trailer.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

baitguy said:


> here's the POV from a 55 years in the business contractor ... you'll spend more $$$ than it's worth and might not get a resolution that you're hoping for ... even if you do, collecting can cost more than you get ... lawyers will usually want paid up front for this kind of thing because they know how futile the chase can be ... if you paid him already, good luck ... If you owe him a minimal amount he won't care ... if there were no APPROVED plans, good luck ... if they weren't approved by some sort of building dept., good luck ... even if they were approved and builder screwed up, building dept. might not care enough, if it's built to specs / code is all they care about, out of sq. isn't good but might not be a violation they'll worry much about ... if the layout for the building wasn't done by a licensed surveyor, good luck ... it's really tough to prove any of this stuff in court w/o lots of backup documentation, if anyone short cut anything, it could come back to bite you in the A$$ ... if you can live w/the building, see if you can get a few bucks from contractor to let it go but it might not be worth the aggravation to get nothing ... not trying to piss in your Wheaties, just 50+ years of experience, only the lawyers will make out ...


This is the best advise given so far, the only thing you'll have any leverage on is if the building encroaches a set back from a lot line, good luck.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I feel for you and having the wife involved... beautiful looking place, a nice breezeway added and don't ever think anyone will ever notice... builder might be willing and you already have a breezeway on the original garage. Maybe get an architect involved. It'll be great in the end. Meanwhile ..I can garage your boat here for you if you'd like


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is my opinion. It's your house and you and your wife will be looking at this for as long as you own your house knowing its "off". That would drive me crazy. It needs fixed. The survey shows it being parallel to your house AND it needs to be square. If you paid the contractor half for building materials, he doesn't get anything else until it's fixed. If he wont fix it, fire him. Sue him if necessary to recoup what you can and hire a competent contractor to redo it.

If you do need to fire him for not making it right, make sure you give an unbiased review of their less than stellar work on the appropriate social media platform's. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I think your strongest argument, is the drawing. It shows it to be parallel to the property line and the house. Alot depends on you conversation that you had with him, Did you specifically talk about it being parallel to the house? You should have double checked it, which is hindsight. If they happened to be a long beard, Blue coat crew, they really needed double checked for Plumb, level and square. If the Contractor was not on sight, that's not good either. There's alot of builders that have no Employees, they Sub everything out, and that does not help the finished product, either. I would lean heavily on the, layout drawing, it says it all.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

What's done is done, I think you could probably make it less noticeable with strategically placed landscaping. Maybe your contractor would agree to pay for it also.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

This is just a sham and a shame. Stupid question? The building can't just be jacked up and moved? It is square as built yes?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> The building itself seems fine it's just not parallel to the rest .


Not to be a dik but I've looked at that picture awhile and can't figure out a thing wrong with it...


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't see the problem in the picture. I'm going by his drawing/ property layout and his description ( red mark)


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> Not to be a dik but I've looked at that picture awhile and can't figure out a thing wrong with it...


You're obviously not a builder or the one paying for it lol , 16+ inches of camber is a TON


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> You're obviously not a builder or the one paying for it lol , 16+ inches of camber is a TON


Well I understand that, duh...I'm just talking from a normal person looking at that picture...I'm sure any of us would be able to tell in person...


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes it was the longboards who did the layout and the owner was there the whole time . I actually checked over their work and it looks great ! Some can see from the picture but once you are in front of it you can see it's bad! I built the breezeway a few years ago with built in and wrap around walnut live edge bench. I will see how tomorrow goes but if I need to open the gate on the lions cage then this guy will have a hard time sitting !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

leadcorebean said:


> Yes it was the longboards who did the layout and the owner was there the whole time . I actually checked over their work and it looks great ! Some can see from the picture but once you are in front of it you can see it's bad! I built the breezeway a few years ago with built in and wrap around walnut live edge bench. I will see how tomorrow goes but if I need to open the gate on the lions cage then this guy will have a hard time sitting !


There was a video that Doboy posted this morning, that is now gone, but it showed about 500 Amish moving a 30x 50 shed probably a 1/4 mile or so. Pure muscle. You should be able to find it on Youtube...

*"200+ Amish Men move a pole barn"*

Seems like they should be able to cut the 4 corner posts ( or more it you got them) and put is new cornet posts where they are suppose to be and then move the shed to the new posts and bolt the old post to the new with some heavy steel brackets.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a total of 13 pillars with steel brackets that have rebar into the concrete. Do I believe they could pour new pillars and move it 8in in front and 8 in back absolutely! I just dont see the builder willing to do so ! I guess being in the trades for so long I expect better. I still do alot of side jobs and get alot of referrals for the work I do .


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Seems like they should be able to cut the 4 corner posts ( or more it you got them) and put is new cornet posts where they are suppose to be and then move the shed to the new posts and bolt the old post to the new with some heavy steel brackets.


It's probably just a littttllle teeny bit more complicated than that for a couple reasons...
1) the posts are likely at least 3 feet into the ground, the new ones will need to be too
2) there will several more posts each direction besides the corners, for at least 1 side of the building those would need changed too
3) the entire building is built and fastened together, wall, roof and all components, if it's done properly, have a lot of fasteners ... to widen it you'd have to take the roof off the side being "fixed" including freeing all of the trusses as well as the wall sheathing on one side and all of the purlins 
4) then after the posts are set you have to stretch 30' of building and square it up before you reassemble 

there are more things to consider but that's enough, it could be done but a lotta lotta work  let me know if they try that method, I'd like to film it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> It's probably just a littttllle teeny bit more complicated than that for a couple reasons...
> 1) the posts are likely at least 3 feet into the ground, the new ones will need to be too
> 2) there will several more posts each direction besides the corners, for at least 1 side of the building those would need changed too
> 3) the entire building is built and fastened together, wall, roof and all components, if it's done properly, have a lot of fasteners ... to widen it you'd have to take the roof off the side being "fixed" including freeing all of the trusses as well as the wall sheathing on one side and all of the purlins
> ...


It's my understanding that the building is square...It's just not positioned on the lot properly......

Watch the Youtube video "Amish move pole barn".. Its mucht bigger than the one we're talking about and they moved it over a football field not 16 inches...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

leadcorebean said:


> I have a total of 13 pillars with steel brackets that have rebar into the concrete. Do I believe they could pour new pillars and move it 8in in front and 8 in back absolutely! I just dont see the builder willing to do so ! I guess being in the trades for so long I expect better. I still do alot of side jobs and get alot of referrals for the work I do .


Any chance they can move you house so it lines up with the pole barn? Just kidddin...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

leadcorebean said:


> Went out to pull a string line to get real numbers. Over the 32 feet I'm 16 inches out .


Didn't read the whole thread but this is unacceptable. Over 32 feet it should be within half inch. I'm a structural fabricator and if we built something 16 inches out over 32 feet everyone involved would loose there job no questions asked


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Sounds like it's a queen post Construction and post are not actually in the ground they're sitting on concrete pillars it should be fairly easy two fix you have a couple hundred on guys


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

On a positive note it sounds like you have not paid him the final payment and absolutely do not if he never makes it right and then you just don't pay the final payment let him go to litigation he will lose


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the most positive thing is that the garage floor hasn't been poured yet. That leaves the builder options.
But folks: THE BUILDING IS MASSIVELY OUT OF SQUARE.
Being 16" off on only a 32 foot run is nothing short of.........terrible.
I'm an Accountant....not a lawyer. But even I could win this case in court. The building is DEFECTIVE. Basic contract law sides with the OP here. It's not even debatable, really.
Duck the builder. The OP has to live with this. Why accept something built so poorly? I wouldn't.
The builder is in a terrible, hard to defend position. Frankly, he's toast.....should it get to that.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Clearly indicated on your plot plan that the new proposed building (structure) is to be constructed in line with the rest and not turned on the site. The job you received is not the one you agreed to purchase. He owns the problem, not you. To correct the problem is a major undertaking, probably double or more the first investment of original construction. Bottom line... what do you want to do with it? The ball is clearly in your court. Fix.. Raise and move structure clear of foundation. Tear out footers and re-compact and excavate new footers in proper location.. Reset building. A very costly mistake has been made, and I wouldn't pay him a dime until corrected. In fact.. I would get prices on fixing the problem from a good contractor and present it to him. I've been in the building trades all my life and the suggestions I offer are realistic.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I had a problem with a contractor that didn’t finish the job and avoided my calls. Fortunately I pulled a permit for the job and talked with the city inspector, he threatened to put a lean on the contractor, they showed up the next day and completed. Would your inspection pass? Might be worth asking. Good luck


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Pops I think you live not far from me.. and yes its his problem not mine ! Talked with city and the only handle codes and safety stuff not aesthetics.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Raider16 said:


> I had a problem with a contractor that didn’t finish the job and avoided my calls. Fortunately I pulled a permit for the job and talked with the city inspector, he threatened to put a lean on the contractor, they showed up the next day and completed. Would your inspection pass? Might be worth asking. Good luck





leadcorebean said:


> Pops I think you live not far from me.. and yes its his problem not mine ! Talked with city and the only handle codes and safety stuff not aesthetics.


It depends on the Jurisdiction, but for the most part inspectors are not inspecting anything but codes and ordinances in regards to the approved plans ... used to be able to critique workmanship but not any more, they're checking for code violations only ... out of square layout is poor work but not anything more than a "shake your head and walk away" moment, unless it's structural in nature bad work in itself is not, unfortunately, a violation, it is the responsibility of whoever laid it out ... that's usually done by a surveyor with a lot of expensive instruments that are very accurate ... it can be done by hand, but those results can vary a bit ... inspectors aren't there with equipment to measure every building, they'd be looking for footer width/depth, the amount of them and maybe placement, but not checking for square. ... somebody didn't read a ruler from day 1 and nobody noticed until the building was up that it was out of sq... certainly provable but collecting enough could be futile, you'd be surprised how expensive it is to get not what you think is fair ...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

leadcorebean said:


> Pops I think you live not far from me.. and yes its his problem not mine ! Talked with city and the only handle codes and safety stuff not aesthetics.


Unless you just ran with it without a permit the city required a Plot Plan, some type of Arch including elevations and floor plans all of which they approved in that order along with color submittals for aesthetics no?. The city can get involved because they approved it that way and it's NOT to plan. Their just giving you the run around, nothing more.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Aurora has some stiff building guidelines! Cant just wing it here for hopefully good reason. They made me add 2 windows on the one side because the lady said she could see that side from 400 ft off the road lol o and they wanted brick to grade . I'm like you realize it's a pole barn right ?


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I used to put up foundations in Aurora when the Mayor was a developer


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

So, any update here?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

leadcorebean said:


> Pops I think you live not far from me.. and yes its his problem not mine ! Talked with city and the only handle codes and safety stuff not aesthetics.


Is the building square or not. if the building is not Square then yes they should have something to say about that.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

If the contractor doesn't take care of it you could always file a complaint with the Ohio attorney generals office and they will attempt to get resolution i had to file a complaint on a car dealer and i was really surprised how fast everything was settled you have to file online or handwritten letter.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Jim white said:


> Is the building square or not. if the building is not Square then yes they should have something to say about that.


The building is 16" out of square on a 32 foot run.....from prior posts.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

berkshirepresident said:


> The building is 16" out of square on a 32 foot run.....from prior posts.


16" out of alignment with house , 3" out of square , from my understanding......


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

wave warrior said:


> 16" out of alignment with house , 3" out of square , from my understanding......


That's alot better than 16" out but 3" in 32' isnt good. You would think the county inspector wouldn't like it either


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Jim white said:


> That's alot better than 16" out but 3" in 32' isnt good. You would think the county inspector wouldn't like it either


Nope not very good at all

The county inspector got paid so that is the main numbers he is concerned with


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Redheads said:


> Nope not very good at all
> 
> The county inspector got paid so that is the main numbers he is concerned with


So y pay he if they can build stuff like that. That's BS


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

In post #19, doesn't the OP say that the building is out of square 16" on the 32' long side of the building? Did I miss something?

I wouldn't pay for 3" off center on a 32 foot run.....but that's a way better than being 16" off center.

Or, is the complaint that the setback is 16" off?


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

The only issue your going to see from the City-County is if they enforce encroachments of setbacks from the lot lines, that would show up if As Builts are required


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

baitguy said:


> It depends on the Jurisdiction, but for the most part inspectors are not inspecting anything but codes and ordinances in regards to the approved plans ... used to be able to critique workmanship but not any more, they're checking for code violations only ... out of square layout is poor work but not anything more than a "shake your head and walk away" moment, unless it's structural in nature bad work in itself is not, unfortunately, a violation, it is the responsibility of whoever laid it out ... that's usually done by a surveyor with a lot of expensive instruments that are very accurate ... it can be done by hand, but those results can vary a bit ... inspectors aren't there with equipment to measure every building, they'd be looking for footer width/depth, the amount of them and maybe placement, but not checking for square. ... somebody didn't read a ruler from day 1 and nobody noticed until the building was up that it was out of sq... certainly provable but collecting enough could be futile, you'd be surprised how expensive it is to get not what you think is fair ...


Amazing that a professional contractor could put up an out of square building! A few years back I helped a buddy put up a bunch of dog kennels. We were working with stick and string, an old carpenters square, and a rented auger to make the holes for the 4x4's! Our biggest was 15'x30' and is as square as the day is long!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Not speaking for him but I thought he meant "Turned".. Face not in line with the rest of the structures as purposed. .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Whatever, that is "out of square"! Your sides and ends have to be the same lengths!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Square and parallel are two different geometric tolerances


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Whatever, that is "out of square"! Your sides and ends have to be the same lengths!


No, the building is out of square with the structure next to it...at least thats what I thought he was saying...meaning not parallel to it.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

sorry guys been super busy at work! shad rap is correct the new building is not parallel to the old garage and house. so after an hr of him telling me it was my fault for putting the snow stakes in the ground, then it was the inspectors fault for not catching it. I was really starting to get pissed ! he offered $500 off and i laughed at him. He then said he would come take it down and give my money back. I should have called his bluff on that one! End result he would not fix it ! got 5k back off my price which whatever the garage and concrete came out great. The 5k paid for my electric and a new play-set I'm building for my daughter now. O should i add the garage doors went on and they were wrong also haha. Just need a bunch of asphalt millings for the drive now.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

How much did you give for the building, 30k+?


----------



## catch (Feb 11, 2011)

What was the name of the Contractor you used.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

IMHO you ( leadcorebean)had a hand in part in the problems
When you drove the stakes in the ground
You should have drove the front left hand stake in the ground, then gave him the layout plan and told him you wanted the building parallel with the house or property line. Or else you should have staked it out correctly And completely yourself. You shouldn’t have put any stakes in the ground if that’s not exactly where you wanted it. You shouldn’t have had to tell them you also wanted it square , plumb, and level, ( and hopefully it is) that should have been a given, but with that type of crew, you probably need to. Like they say when you “Assume”. You make an A** out of U and “ me”. I apologize for being harsh. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DJA said:


> IMHO you ( leadcorebean)had a hand in part in the problems. When you drove the stakes in the ground


I was thinking that same thing. 
If someone puts in markers and says build me a building right here and the contractors does just that, then I don't see where the contractor did anything wrong. 
If the contractor would have arbitrarily put the building in and not used the markers, I'd see that as more of a problem.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So if you put markers for the plow truck and he plows your flower beds its ok? We've used guessdamation markers for years. Who ever did the foundation layout was dead wrong.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Whether it's a Snow plow drive or a building you're laying out, or whatever, if you're particular on how, why or where you want it, be specific, explain it and lay it out yourself.. Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Definitely a first world problem. We are all so fortunate!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you got a little money back.
Do some creative landscaping, if anyone says anything, tell them it adds character to the place ‍♂


----------

